# Our eventual purchase



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

I posted this before under an Autocruise thread but realised that I had probably hijacked it so I thought best to repost under a new heading . 


Okay , we have now bought a new van 

Bear in mind we wanted a front lounge layout. 

first some comments on what we did and our very personal thoughts. 

We discounted the following 

Autocruise Tempo , high seats , rear belt , passenger seat as discussed before. 

Autosleeper symbol, single glazed widows , only two sliding windows, worried about condensation, a slightly reduced length ( hence room )smallish work area, but without doubt best overall quality and a level floor. 

Devon Provence , nice finish but restricted kitchen are , seems an odd layout. 

Trigano 650 , what a waste of space in a big van , why a separate shower and rear wardrobe ,and still need to have an infill for the bed, chequer plate on floor to cover raised ares to the cab. Looks very cheap compared to our current Tribute ( The biggest let down ) 

The above we saw and examined in the flesh , so to speak. 

La Strada Trent , Price 

Roy Woods Transits ( thanks Andy) spoke with Harry very helpful but the layout really was not for us and the Westfalia versions were on the shorter wheelbase,but the quality and price seem very good 

Orian new version Capella , Autocruise have only a flyer and final spec not really sorted but will have single glazing as per the Symbol 

Outback wrong layout. 

So what did we buy? 

Nu Venture Caletta, Seats the right height , Third belt works, Kitchen working area biggest by far, no infill for bed , adjustable back rests for side and forward facing seats, excellent wardrobe with pull out drawers, decent upholstery, reasonable overall finish ( not as good as the symbol but better than the others) Rubbish bathroom with basin really too high , but adequate,Price Okay and good deal on the Tribute. 

I guess I will carry on worrying about it for the next few days.


----------



## viator (May 1, 2007)

Hi reeventu,
Have you checked your PMs, I have sent you a message.
viator


----------



## quickgetaway (Jun 13, 2006)

Don't' be worrying 

NuVenture is an excellent choice - 

Although a different layout from the Calletta ours also has an excellent kitchen area with oodles of workspace. Comfortable seating with good upholstery, full rear bathroom with separate shower. The high roof gives tons of cupboard space, got 16 lights in the habitation area, and well insulated for winter use. 

Ours also has the whacky woodwork - don't stare at it too long or it starts to move!


----------



## Steamdrivenandy (Jun 18, 2007)

quickgetaway said:


> Don't' be worrying
> 
> NuVenture is an excellent choice -
> 
> ...


I've told you before about not smoking those mushrooms 8O

Andy


----------



## kevwright (Oct 13, 2007)

It looks fantastic, so don't worry. 

Don't think I could live with the red cloth, but I am sure that is optional!

Some real nice stuff in that, but as we have got the Tempo on a 10 year finance plan, and only had it a week, I think we will stick with this one for now.

Kev


----------



## 108370 (Nov 20, 2007)

ok , just completed a round trip to Scotland to see my Daughter and a couple of friends.

Overall mileage over 1300 in 10 days with 2 days of that being idle ( with family)

We had minus 5 degrees on three nights , 60 MPH winds and gales on two nights and heavy rain whilst travelling.

The van kept really warm around 21/22 deg inside whilst outside it was minus 5.

we returned over 32 mpg and considering low mileage of van and not hanging around , was excellent.

The water leak issue just does not matter when the van is used everyday as it is just dried up by the heat of the engine ( on this topic Citroen so far refuse to do anything as it has not been reported by anybody else as a problem :lol: :? )

Just really very , very pleased with the van , its build and layout were as expected.

we shall leave for france , Spain and Portugal on the 4th April , so we shall see how we get on with ( we hope) warm dry weather


----------

